# 1990 Celica Back-Up Light Switch



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

On my 80's Corolla it was on the tranny

Does anyone know if on the '90 Celica (ST, 4AFE engine, autotranny) is the same way, or if it's on the shifter

I'm having trouble finding it if it's on the tranny

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

If I remember right, it's part of the neutral safety switch. Take it apart and clean out all the old grease (especially in the little springs) and use some silicone dielectric grease to relube it reassamble and install,


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks!
You don't remember if it's on the tranny or shifter do you?


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Auto tranny should be the near-bulletproof Aisan-Werner 4. The NSS is on the passenger side on the opposite side of the trunion shaft. There's a couple of little screws holding it on, and the nut in the middle where you'd think is holding it on is merely for prying the switch off (carefully). Disconnect the wire harness and go disassemble the housing. Watch out for small flying parts - they are spring-loaded, hard to find, and non-magnetic copper. Make sure you get it lined up properly when you put it back on or it won't work. Mine still doesn't work, but at least I tried. :yes:


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the very specific directions!


----------

